# holistic food



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering what some good holistic brands there are out there. My breeder feeds Vizsla's Purina, however I understand there are many fillers in them. I've had people recommend Iams and other big brands like Purina, but I just can't get my mind around buying a food that they sell in places like walmart. My boyfriend had a dog that got very sick (at two years old) from one of the brands that was sold everyone (can't remember the name - possibly Iams). It was actually recalled all over Canada, and at a store he bought the food from. He ended up having to put him down because his liver just shut down. 

Anyway, I've looked into brands like Innova, Cannidae and Prarie. Anyone else have any good recommendations for me -- as to what brand, where they buy it etc...? I'd really appreciate it  

Thanks!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello! We used to feed Hobie Innova but quit buying it after Proctor & Gamble acquired the company recently. I too have a problem buying dog food from a company that specializes in cleaning products and hair care. Maybe they won't change the formula but I doubt it and I'm not taking the chance. We switched to Orijen.

I have heard good things about Wellness and Fromm also.

A good site to visit is www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

That looks great, thanks for the information. Now I just have to figure out who sells Orijen in the Ottawa area! Our breeder fed our pups on Purina...do people generally recommend to keep the puppy on the same brand (even though it wouldn't be my brand of choice) especially when we take her home to avoid any troubles with not eating? And when should I begin the transition from the food she started on, to a different brand? 

We're getting our pup in two weeks, and I just want to make sure I am well prepared! I'm so excited!


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

Wally loves Eagle Pack Holistic Lamb and Rice!! It has cut down on his gas output as well!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Our breeder sent Hobie home with a gallon sized Ziploc bag of her original food. We kept her on it for a couple of weeks and then gradually started the switch to Innova, starting with 1/4 portion of the new food and gradually working up from there.


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

You will want to try one of these places for Orijen Maple

Global Pet Foods
Orleans
1675 Tenth Line Road, Unit 2B
Ottawa, ON
K1E 3P6
(Tenth Line Road & Charlemagne Blvd)
Contact: Jenn
Tel.: 613-837-0350
Fax: 613-837-3594
[ STORE HOURS ]
Global Pet Foods
Bank St.
1176 Bank Street
Ottawa, ON
K1S 3X9
Contact: Scott Harris
Tel.: 613-422-6741
Fax: 866-683-5090
[ STORE HOURS ]

Global Pet Foods
Barrhaven
3191 Strandherd Dr.
Ottawa, ON
K2J 5N1
(Strandherd Dr. & Woodroffe Ave.)
Contact: Matt
Tel.: 613-825-5615
Fax: 613-825-1470
[ STORE HOURS ]

Global Pet Foods
Stittsville
6081 Hazeldean Road
Ottawa, ON
K2S 1B9
Contact: Renée
Tel.: 613-836-3023
Fax: 613-836-7806
[ STORE HOURS ]

Hope that helps


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

great! thanks for the advice everyone...I'll head over to a Global Pet Food later today! I think I'll get a bag of the dog food the breeder has her on now(Purina)..just so there aren't any problems her first few weeks here. Then I'll slowly try and transition her into Orijen. We are picking her up on Sunday, can't wait


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

I know this thread has been over for a while, but I just wanted to thank you guys for the Orijen suggestion. I started the transition from the breeders food (purina optimum start) to Orijen today and Maple LOVED it. She had been really fussy with her food since we got her, and ate only about half of her food for each meal. As soon as I gave her one kibble (as a reward), she went nuts over it. Wouldn't stop licking my hands and kept jumping up. I decided tonight would be the night I would put about 25% of the new food in her bowl, and she ate the entire thing. I can hear her downstairs with my boyfriend right now, she keeps going back to where we keep her food and jumping up for more! It's like we have a new, healthier and happier vizsla. So thanks


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

cool - which formula did you get?


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone in Canada having problems getting Orijen right now? The store we buy from has been out for the last month and they said they have been trying to contact Orijen directly and they keep sending them to voicemail. Kinda weird.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Not in Brampton, ON - bought a med size bag of the adult formula this weekend ... my next bag is the free one yahooooo!


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

I got her the Orijen large breed puppy food. I've only started about 25% of it in her food... but she picks it out of her food and now wants nothing to do with the old stuff! No loose stools yet or anything, so I don't think the transition will take as long as I thought. I'm still being cautious though. 

When I went to Global Pet Foods (in Kanata) they seemed to have a lot in stock. I tried ordering some online (through Amazon and some other websites) but everytime I reach checkout they say they can't deliver to Canada  Anyone know where I can purchase some online?


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Maple's reaction to the "new food" was strikingly similar to Hobie's. I had never seen her go nuts over her food like that. I bought a sample bag of the Orijen and put a few pieces in my hand. She wolfed it and kept leaping up onto the kitchen counter trying to steal the rest of the bag. It must taste better to her.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Dubyajay said:


> Anyone in Canada having problems getting Orijen right now? The store we buy from has been out for the last month and they said they have been trying to contact Orijen directly and they keep sending them to voicemail. Kinda weird.


Not in Toronto.
Where abouts are you?


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

It definitely tastes much better...just look at all the ingredients in it! My boyfriend and his friend were reading the back of the package the other day and they were amazed -- and I think a little jealous. They were wondering why humans can't get packages of food like this :

pineapple princess, did it take a while for you to transition the food? or did you do it rather quickly. i was also wondering how much I should be feeding her if it's 3x/day. The package says about 1 3/4 to 2 cups a day. But I heard we should only be feeding about 75% of what the package says.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

When I transitioned her from the breeder's food to Innova, I did it over a couple of weeks because I had that much of the old food to get through and I wanted to be really careful.

When I transitioned from Innova to Orijen, we did it over about a week. She did fine. 

And we feed Hobie 3-3 1/2 cups a day though she usually doesn't eat it all. She shows a lot of rib and we have a hard time keeping weight on her. We've begun adding flaxseed oil to her food also.


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Crazy said:


> Dubyajay said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in Canada having problems getting Orijen right now? The store we buy from has been out for the last month and they said they have been trying to contact Orijen directly and they keep sending them to voicemail. Kinda weird.
> ...


I'm in North Bay


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

feeding orijen is great for maples coat and appetite. But WOW, I almost passed out from the gas she just passed a few minutes ago while she was sleeping on my lap. Definitely expected some smellier gas from a higher protein diet, but nothing like this! i think my boyfriend has finally met his match (eew!) -- sorry haha :-X


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

back again...

i started transitioning maple to orijen last week, and things were going great. She loved it, and still does. I noticed this week though her stool has been (not always) a bit runny, and she has been going about 5-6 times a day. Is this normal? Her stomach doesn't seem upset whatsoever, and she still loves her food. I tried going a bit easier with the new food and putting some of her old stuff back in, but she won't eat it now that she loves her new food.

My boyfriend told me last night he thought he saw her trying to eat her poop (it was fairly running). She has never done this before!??! This morning I was watching her like a hawk while she did her business and there were no problems. Any suggestions!? She was de-wormed the day we got her. Should I see if things get better within the next day or so, or try something new/see a vet?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

It is a higher protein food, so that could be normal. Now when our guy gets the more softer poops we usually mix in some bland boiled rice in his food, it helps "firm" things up. That was done on the recommendation of our vet.
If you are conserned she has a virus I would get her checked out to be on the safe side.
Good luck.


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah I just figured it was from the higher protein diet. I don't think she has a virus, but i'll continue to keep a close eye on her for any signs or changes in her behavior. Her energy level is still very high, and no signs of discomfort or fatigue so I think it's just from the new food. Rice is a great idea, I may try that out for her dinner if things persist! 

Thanks


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

Not sure if you have already had her checked for Giardia, but that may be somewhere to start. Wally had it as a puppy, and it sounds familiar!!


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

she was dewormed when we got her, and she has another set of immunizations in a few weeks. This only started when we introduced more of her new food to her, so I don't think its giardia. Do you think even though she's been de-wormed she could pick that up even a few weeks after?


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

Wally was dewormed by the breeder, and again a week or two after I got him. He tested positive for giardia a couple weeks after that. I also chalked up his soft stool to food change. I was never able to figure out where he picked it up, if he came with it, or got it when he moved here. It may be worth dropping off a sample to your vet?? I hope for your sake it is just food change because giardia is sometimes a pain to get rid of!!


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

yikes! i'll definitely look into it then. thanks for the advice!


----------

